# Forum Info Format



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I just wanted to comment and say I like the new "forum info" format. It's nice! :sayyes:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks. It was mainly done to help with server resources, but I like it better. 

BTW, hopefully this weekend or next we will have the new server. As it looks right now, its going to be next weekend.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

GREAT!... so were you able to collect enough $ or does more still need to come in?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I've gotten close to enough. The rest is out of pocket. Just waiting for the check to clear with the CC company.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey 'd' who is your avatar?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

elf said:


> Hey 'd' who is your avatar?


A very pretty young lady called Miranda Lambert. Got to love a lady who sings a song about Jack Daniels.


----------

